# Child's citizenship



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm writing to ask someone who can help me in my queries. 

My son is 19 months old and a British citizen born in the UK (British father). I want to register his birth in the Philippine Embassy and get him a Philippine passport at the same time (Filipino mother).
Will that make him a dual citizen automatically? :confused2:

Thank you..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi. 

I've moved this to the Philippines branch so that the members there may be able to help you better.

Incidentally, the UK government recognises dual citizenship, so it would be up to the Philippines government as to whether or not _they_ recognise dual as well.

Again, the members on this branch would be more familiar with Filipino law in this regard than the people over on the UK branch.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

soFarAway101 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm writing to ask someone who can help me in my queries.
> 
> ...


While we live in the US, I believe that to be the case. My wife recently applied for our children (15 & 9) to receive their dual citizenship papers through an outreach program though the Philippines Consulate here in the States.

The best bet is to contact them. Here is their info.

6-8 Suffolk Street 
London SW1Y 4HG.
Tel: 020 7451 1805 - Fax: 
Nearest Tube: Piccadilly Circus
Street Map of Filipino consulate
Filipino Consulate Opening Hours


**Yes I was bored and had a few extra minutes.


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl.. 

UltraFJ40, Thanks for the info. I called them and they told me that if I register his birth and get him a Philippine passport, he is automatically a dual citizen. That's great.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Good for you. That's a really nice option to have. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Anthony1984 (Jun 20, 2016)

It did for my 2 year old. But this is in the US. I would think it's the same. We got his NSO at the Philippine consulate in New York City, then got his Philippine passport in the Philippine consulate Los Angeles California 1 year later. When we picked up his passport we asked them there at the Philippine consulate how we can get him dual citizenship. They told us he's automatically a dual citizen now.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

soFarAway101 said:


> Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl..
> 
> UltraFJ40, Thanks for the info. I called them and they told me that if I register his birth and get him a Philippine passport, he is automatically a dual citizen. That's great.


+1

What they didn't tell you is, since you didn't register within 60 days of birth, there may be a a penalty  

Can't recall if it is 60 or 90 days .. but you will pay a late registration fee.

Take the birth certificate, mother's birth certificate, your birth certificate, your marriage certificate (I am sure that meant the mother's birth certificate ..   Pun intended .. ) .. and make 5 or more copies, and get them all notarized as true certified copies .. Write an affidavit explaining why you didn't register within the time and get the affidavit too notarized.

Well, the idea is to give all and more documents so the embassy will not return the forms to you asking this or that .. Welcome to Philippine Bureaucracy


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Penalties*



simonsays said:


> +1
> 
> What they didn't tell you is, since you didn't register within 60 days of birth, there may be a a penalty
> 
> ...


Those penalties are real lucrative... Lessons learned the hard way, best to utilize the PBI online spot and also this forum has saved me from heavy penalties from PBI it's such a busy office that they don't have time to share information unless you ask...why? But then again you need to know the fee's


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

M.C.A. said:


> Those penalties are real lucrative... Lessons learned the hard way, best to utilize the PBI online spot and also this forum has saved me from heavy penalties from PBI it's such a busy office that they don't have time to share information unless you ask...why? But then again you need to know the fee's


Well, when I went to help a Report of marriage, in the PH embassy, the staff waved a sheet that says, if registered within 12 months X$ and if after 12 Months 2 times X $.

And then she said make 2 copies of what you have.

I casually asked, if a person misses the deadline, does it mean you will return 2 Originals of the Report of marriage, since you are charging 2 times and taking 2 copies of the marriage certificate et al. There was total silence, and then something clicked, and she smiled and said "oh, no worries sir, in your case, we will make an exemption. Just pass us one copy, it is enough .. "  Never figured out why being late multiplies the copies of documents you submit  

And in case anybody wonders what the Report of marriage thing is, you take a copy of your marriage certificate, and provide the documents such as passport copy and such, and then fill a form that says stuff like Name, father's name, mother's name, witnesses, Marriage certificate # and such.

After 7 days, you get called that the Report of marriage is ready for collection and then you find out, the Report of Marriage, wait, get this : a single sheet which just repeats the info such as name, spouse name, witness name, date of marriage etc - all printed on a plain paper. Nope, not even some special paper, or security paper. No nothing other than a rubber stamp that says Embassy of Philippines and a Reference number.

Then comes more fun .. I was told after 6 months, I can get a NSO Copy of the Report of Marriage, after calling and confirming with DFA Manila that the report of Marriage has been conveyed to Manila and then on to NSO, and the Reference number etc.

So wait 6 months, and call DFA and all, maybe 100 times, no response, and keep trying, and then in frustration, without any reference number and all, head to the NSO in Baguio, Kisad, and the staff said they don't need any of those references as it's all computerised and then printed a NSO copy - the same A4 sheet of information the Embassy returned as Report of Marriage, but now in NSO security paper. The NSO in Baguio was surprised why the Embassy asked to call the perpetually ringing DFA number.

I had to learn to keep my expectations low.  And just go with the flow, don't try to go against the system they have there

Re: the report of marriage, see the cost breakdown.
_
The documentary requirements for filing the Report of Marriage are the following:

Four (4) accomplished Report of Marriage forms (click here to download the form)
Four (4) photocopies of the Marriage Certificate (original needs to be sighted by
the consular officer)
Four (4) photocopies of the data page of the Groom’s passport
Four (4) photocopies of the data page of the Bride’s passport
Payment of the Report of Marriage fee (SGD 42.50)

The Report of Marriage form is an online fillable PDF file. If the forms will be accomplished by hand, the information should be written in legible block letters using black or blue ink. The Groom and Bride must both affix their signature on each Report of Marriage form.

If the Report of Marriage is filed after 12 months of the date of marriage, an Affidavit of Late Registration must be accomplished. A late registration fee of SGD 42.50 will apply.
For contracting parties of the marriage who were previously married, the following additional documentary requirements must be submitted:_

Welcome to Philippines Bureaucracy


----------

